# Linux LVM



## circus78 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have a dual boot system (CentOS and FreeBSD-RELEASE 9.2). Is it possible to mount an LVM partition (Centos) from FreeBSD? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## da1 (Nov 6, 2013)

The LVM partition has a type (ex: ext3, ext4) and that is what you mount. What type is the partition?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2013)

Try with geom_linux_lvm(4). Although I have no idea how good it works.


----------

